# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  JE GARDE VOS FUFUS (autre à étudier)

## SCOOBY

Bonjour,

Etant donné ma situation catastrophique, toujours pas retrouvé d'emploi, en attendant je dois faire les gardes pour mon compte, je garde les mêmes conditions que lorsque je le faisais pour l'association. 

Donc spécialisée dans le furet et travaillant avec un spécialiste NACS reconnu votre furet pourra bénéficier de mes compétences et vous pourrez partir sans inquiétude.

J'ai moi-même 10 fufus tous recueillis, qui vivent en liberté totale avec moi.

De plus vous ferez une bonne action me permettant de continuer à sauver les furets en détresse (il y en a de plus en plus), et surtout à leur payer tous leurs soins vétérinaires. Les furets que j'ai recueilli ne seront pas replacés, pas le courage, ils resteront à vie chez moi. 

Autres animaux à étudier, étant donné les limites de mon appartement....

Conditions de garde :

4 euros par jour, puis 2 euros par fufus supplémentaires par jour, le maître doit amener son furet avec son matériel, sa nourriture et tout ce qu'il juge utile pour le bien être de son fufu.

Je suis entièrement équipée pour les furets bien sûr.

Un contrat de garde sera établi de garde sera établi.

Sophie
Responsable Famille d'Accueil 
Association des Furets des Histoires.
fifie.animo@gmail.com

----------


## SCOOBY

Conditions de garde :

4 euros par jour, puis 2 euros par fufus supplémentaires par jour, le maître doit amener son furet chez la nounou avec son matériel, sa nourriture et tout ce qu'il juge utile pour le bien être de son fufu.

Un contrat de garde sera établi par l'association et votre fufus verra un spécialiste NACS en cas de problème le Dr B. à Nandy.

Pour l'instant les nounous sont sur Paris et en R.P.

----------


## ptmayo

Bonjour, 
je recherche à faire garder ma furette sur Paris peut être un ou plusieurs jours en attendant sont départ pour venir me rejoindre ici en Guyane par Fret Aérien.
Voir post : http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...e-help-101950/ 
Merci de votre réponse.

----------


## SCOOBY

Je suis vraiment désolée je viens d'aller lire ton post mais l'amener à un aéroport ça ne va pas être possible, sur Paris c'est moi et je ne suis pas véhiculée d'une part et d'autre part je travaille....

J'espère que tu vas trouver la plupart des gens abandonnent leur fufu dans ces cas là...

Bon courage !

----------


## Héol

Vous acceptez de faire garder des cochons d'Inde aussi? Car j'en aurais 4 à faire garder pendant 5 semaines en août-début septembre.

----------


## SCOOBY

Je viens de répondre à ton mp malheureusement je ne pense pas ce serait dangereux pour tes chonnes.... Je vérifie quand même si quelqu'un n'a pas de fufu à cette période et surtout une pièce sans fufu...

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonjour, toujours d'actualité j'imagine ? Les tarifs ont ils changé depuis ?

----------


## SCOOBY

Bonjour,

Oui toujours d'actualité et pas de changement de tarif.

----------


## Diabolo Fraise

Bonjour, juste pour avoir l'information au cas ou un jour je ne trouve pas de solution de gardiennage, vous acceptez les furets nourris aux proies? Je demande cela par rapport au stockage des proies

----------


## SCOOBY

Euh c'est pas trop mon trip mais s'il faut on le fera :-) j'ai un congèlateur enfin si c'est moi qui le garde. Après j'ai une amie qui nourrit aux proies aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La seule chose que l'on accepte pas c'est la malbouffe je préfère le dire on changera les croquettes directes si c'est le cas.

----------


## Diabolo Fraise

D'accord. Les miens ne sont nourris qu'à ça, car j'ai une véritable aversion pour les croquettes ^^ 
En tout cas c'est bon à savoir  :Smile:

----------


## SCOOBY

Nous sommes une asso carnée et croquettes mais nous on donne du barf. Les assos sont de plus en plus carnées :-)

----------


## pély

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de garde pour mes deux furets qui vivent à boulogne billancourt. Je pars pendant tout le mois d'aout et j'aurai besoin d'aide pour les faire garder. Avez-vous encore de la place ?

J'aimerai aussi savoir ce qui est entendu par "matériel", car ils ont leur énorme cage (savic royale), que je me vois mal déplacer (mais je le ferai si besoin).

Je vous remercie de votre réponse,

Amélie

----------


## SCOOBY

Bonjour Amélie,

Moi je ne suis pas dispo, je vois avec l'association, désolée je n'ai pas consulté les messages plus tôt, n'ayant pas de demande sur Rescue.

Pour ce qui est du matériel, en général il s'agit des croquettes, dodos, gamelle, litière, la cage peu probable mais ça dépend de la F.A. En effet ce sont nos familles d'accueil qui font les gardes.

Si ce n'est plus d'actualité, merci de me le dire :-), c'est vrai que le mois d'août c'est un peu plus compliqué.

----------


## Flucalito

Bonjour! j'ai envoyé un mail à l'asso mais je reitère ma demande ici. J'ai également laissé un message ds recherche.
Je pars du 09 au 14 septembre, donc très bientôt, et je recherche donc une fa habituée aux furets pour garder les 2 miens. Je suis ds le 77. Merci!

----------


## SCOOBY

Flucalito, si je ne me trompe pas ce sont bien tes fufus qu'on a pris, en garde chez Isabelle ?

----------


## Flucalito

Oui c'est ça.

----------


## SCOOBY

Hello, j'ai modifié l'annonce, pour l'instant je vais faire les gardes pour moi donc chez moi, plus le choix, en ce qui me concerne, les fa de l'association sont quand même dispos si Paris vous pose problème.

Ce qui change c'est que moi je suis entièrement équipée, les F.A., n'ont pas forcément de cage par contre il faudra leur en apporter une. Voili

----------


## Flucalito

Bonjour, je vous ai envoyé un mp!

----------


## SCOOBY

Coucou,

J'ai répondu à ton mp oui je suis dispo puisque sans travail. Par contre je fais les garde pour mes fufus récupérés et non pour l'asso actuellement, je ne peux pas, je n'ai pas changé les prix :-)

Ici c'est garde familiale, 13 fufus actuellement dont deux habitués en garde :-) jusqu'au 24. J'ai répondu à ton mp.

Si non si ça te convient plus tu peux toujours recontacter Isabelle :-), le tarif est le même comme tu le sais puisque ce sont les tarifs de l'association :-)

Voili.

----------

